# Hi everyone!



## beautybyjd (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi everyone,
  My name is Jess and I'm a 28 year old single mom to two awesome boys ages 9 and 6. I'm a nursing student and I'm also a Yellow Status Presenter with Younique. I've always had a passion for makeup, and while I don't consider myself a pro or a mua, I do enjoy playing with different looks and products. I look forward to getting to know you all better and getting tips and tricks from you!


----------

